# Samsung LCD TV: "No Signal"



## SoDangles (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a Samsung 46" LCD 2 years ago, all the sudden whenever I plug my PS3 into either of it's 2 HDMI jacks, it reads "no signal" or "not supported mode". The only thing it will do is play video games but no movies. The PS3 works fine with my other TVs, so it mus be a problem with the TV. THANK YOU!!!


----------

